# How to tie low pitch roof into sides of house OR build up?



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry, trying not to cross post, but this may be the better forum to ask in.

In this post in roofing (with pics):
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=22580

I have the question of is it possible to frame a porch extension, with a way to tie into the sides of the house (basically enclosing with a roof out to the ends of the house as pictured). I'm thinking the answer is no, and I will have to build a roof with regular pitch, but less than the existing, and tie that into the current roof on both sides and the back (thus roofing OVER existing roof, creating another attic space).

Is this the right way to do it? I would pull up existing shingles up to the point that is needed, then attach a ledger to the current roof into the rafters only to use as a side support for the decking, then flash it and roof....)......let me see if i can draw a picture....


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I would just roof the entire area and put in some nice big skylights I dont see the roof lines working anyother way.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Just saw your post in the roofing section I agree with Oldandbroken . its the only way that would work for you, then you can install skylights to bring some light to the rear rooms of the house.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

jcrack_corn said:


> Sorry, trying not to cross post, but this may be the better forum to ask in.
> 
> In this post in roofing (with pics):
> http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=22580
> ...


Are you talking about something like this.


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice pic, believe it or not I can build, but can draw at all. Rotate the porch you built 90 clockwise, so that your gabled pink end there is actually on the side of the house you made the porch come off of and the porch itself projects out of what is now the right hand side of your porch (when looking at it head on). 

Basically the back of my house is U shaped and i want to add the porch roof to the open area in the "U" It seems everyone agrees though to build a new roof with reasonable and aesthetic pitch, covering over a portion of the current roof on the house.




Joe Carola said:


> Are you talking about something like this.


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

BTW: I havent been able to find any framing books or online resourses that specificially address adding this type of structure to the roof (plenty of info for just ledgering into eave/rafter/joists and building a near flat roof addition), anybody have any tips on a good book/resource addressing this type of addition.

Thanks!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I have the question of is it possible to frame a porch extension, with a way to tie into the sides of the house (basically enclosing with a roof out to the ends of the house as pictured). I'm thinking the answer is no, and I will have to build a roof with regular pitch, but less than the existing, and tie that into the current roof on both sides and the back (thus roofing OVER existing roof, creating another attic space).
Is this the right way to do it? I would pull up existing shingles up to the point that is needed, then attach a ledger to the current roof into the rafters only to use as a side support for the decking, then flash it and roof....)......let me see if i can draw a picture.....

My understanding is that you would like to extend the main roof out over your patio and tie it into both side roofs is this correct? if so then
Yes that's the correct way to frame this type of roof. I would also close in the ceiling to keep the heat from dropping into the enclosed area. Like I said above Its going to be offaly dark under the back part of the house.
If you need help we will be glad to instruct you. I do remember seeing the correct way posted above by another viewer. BOB


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, that would be great bob, thanks! I tried PM'ing you but I dont have enough posts yet.

Darkness isn't a problem, thats actually why we are doing it, it is mostly east and somewhat south facing, so darkness and heat relief is the goal (for the dogs too!)...and I was planning on finishing the "ceiling" with beadboard. 

(in my head I have 2x6 rafters starting from a 2x12 ledger bolted to the existing roof decking/rafters, they would be birdmouthed to a possibly exposed beam (havent decided yet) or regular boxed eave/rim joist. From that point (beam or rim/joist) the ceiling joists would go back to a 2x6 ledger tied into the current fascia/rafter ends where the gutters are now in the back. ON the sides, the gutters would be removed and a ledger put in as a nailing surface for beadboard finish.

On the current roof on the sides a 2x6 ledger would be bolted in (at an angle, matching the desired pitch of the new roof) and they would simply be used as a nailing/edge support for the new decking for the new roof.

is that close?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Yes you have the right idea. what is the length from the main roof gutter to the ending point ? You also have to consider your going to have a hell of a lot of water dumping down on the new roof, you need to increase the gutter size to 5" and you should be able to reuse your leader drains. 
A boxed in dropped header with some nice precast columns would dress it up nicely.


----------

